# دروس تقوية لروبوتات الليغو ( Lego ) [ مجاناً ] !



## روح الإبداع ~ (28 يوليو 2011)

" دروس تقوية لروبوتات الليغو [ مجاناً ] "

إعلان هام إلى كل مهتم بعالم روبوتات الليغو، ويحب أن يستزيد في معرفته في هذا المجال بالطرق العلمية والعملية، سوف تعقد دروس تقوية مجاناً عبر موقع مدرسة الأنظمة الذكية، يقدمها المهندس محمد هياجنة من الأردن فلا تضيعوا الفرصة وأخبروا من تحبون. لإكمال إجرائات التسجيل .. الرجاء تحميل طلب التسجيل وتعبئته وإرساله عبر إيميل المهندس.

لمزيد من المعلومات حول أوقات الدروس وكيفيتها ولتحميل طلب التسجيل، زوروا موقع النادي 
http://freemulti.blogspot.com

الموضوع منقول للإفادة​


----------

